# Feeders for Scorpions



## Yolotli (Mar 17, 2017)

Hello. Sometime, I plan to diversify my _Heterometrus petersii_'s diet with a variety of feeders. The staple is and will remain crickets, as the only nearby feeders (within 10 minutes of me) are mealworms and/or superworms. Of particular interest to me are hornworms, silkworms, and butterworms. I am interested in the prospect of feeding earthworms/nightcrawlers to my scorpion, though less so due to their propensity to burrow. Phoenix worms and waxworms are of no interest to me, as they would most likely be too small. I can't get dubia roaches due to Florida law banning them. If and when I feed mealworms or superworms, I plan to crush their heads before feeding to prevent burrowing and because I don't trust food dishes to keep them in. I didn't find a lot of information about worms other than mealworms/superworms during my searches, so I would like to know some important information about feeders, such as propensity to burrow, ability to harm the scorpion, triggering feeding responses, and precautions to take. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Red Eunice (Mar 17, 2017)

Hornworms are great, but expensive, they grow fast and my Heterometrus species gobble them up. Can't help too much w/h other worm types, but morio (superworms) work well also, crush heads first, or cut up for smaller  specimens to eat. The only worms I have experience with and are fed as treats occassionly. I breed both S. lateralis and B. dubia roaches, rotating w/h crickets to help vary their diets.
Shame Floridians can't keep roaches because of laws forbidding them. 
I got an H. petersii juvenile, part of a trade, and enjoy it very much. Congrats on having one!


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Mar 17, 2017)

I want to try these hornworms. Never fed mine anything but crickets.  I tried to give my AFS  a D. Roach and they became best friends for weeks. The roach molted  and everything in the enclosure lol. So I eventually took it out. Tried Superworms never responded to them. Only crickets so far. And my D hairy. Eats anything that touches it lol


----------



## Yolotli (Mar 17, 2017)

ArachnoDrew said:


> I want to try these hornworms. Never fed mine anything but crickets.  I tried to give my AFS  a D. Roach and they became best friends for weeks. The roach molted  and everything in the enclosure lol. So I eventually took it out. Tried Superworms never responded to them. Only crickets so far. And my D hairy. Eats anything that touches it lol


You can find these hornworms in different sizes from feeder websites, like Mulberry Farms. If you're not inclined to order online and if there's a reptile store in your area, it may also have some hornworms.


----------



## Christianb96 (Mar 17, 2017)

I've heard hornworms are excellent nutrition for them to. Superworms are great, my larger scorpions take them right from the tongs. There are many alternative roaches to Dubias that are legal in Florida, such as Blaberus discoidalis. You may want to take this thread over to the other invert thread and ask someone about Florida legal roaches.


----------



## Yolotli (Mar 18, 2017)

I got some hornworms today and I'm hoping to try and feed her as soon as she's ready. My only concern is that the hornworms will die or pupate before she's ready. Based on the first time she ate a cricket after coming to my home, she's ready when she stays in her log at night. Would removing the log during the feeding make her less likely to eat? Will the worm's little horn injure her?


----------



## Christianb96 (Mar 18, 2017)

Yolotli said:


> I got some hornworms today and I'm hoping to try and feed her as soon as she's ready. My only concern is that the hornworms will die or pupate before she's ready. Based on the first time she ate a cricket after coming to my home, she's ready when she stays in her log at night. Would removing the log during the feeding make her less likely to eat? Will the worm's little horn injure her?


The horn won't hurt the scorpion, if I'm not mistaken it's only there to help them look like a leaf. I wouldn't remove the log most burrowing scorpion will wait for prey to walk past there burrow.removing the log will only stress your scorpion out. Place the work by the entrance to the burrow and gode it in. If you are worried that they will die, do some research on there care.


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Mar 18, 2017)

I plan on picking 2 of these up today for feeding. I'll post my experience here after with pics


----------



## Yolotli (Mar 18, 2017)

I just fed my scorpion a hornworm. She took it pretty enthusiastically! I also discovered an interesting use for the little hole on the side of the log she hides in: feeder delivery! When I put the worm on the ground, she didn't notice. However, when I pushed it through the hole, she took it almost immediately.


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Mar 19, 2017)

I went to the reptile store and they were completely out!! Had to stick with crickets this time. Lame. But my AGE does the same thing. Almost never reacts to them on floor but as soon as it crawls on him or touches his pedipalp. Done deal


----------



## AP34 (Mar 20, 2017)

I've fed my MF P. imperator large hissers on two occasions. She ate the whole thing and made a mess both times.  She and my P. cavimanus take worms and always take crickets.  Dubia seem harder for them to catch since they hide, burrow, and climb well.  In my experience, scorpions will eat whatever isn't too small for them to grab.  It's more entertaining to watch them hunt and eat a dozen small crickets than just a few large ones, in my opinion.


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Mar 20, 2017)

I wish I could get a hold of the large black crickets here in California . Or some large winged locust to feed my AFS . My other scorps are too small
 Normal crickets work fine .


----------

